# Tough Week



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

Guys just to let everyone know, Ms. Carol, Mikes wife passed away on Monday morning. She has been battling cancer for a long time i think 23 years. If you never got to meet her she was a special person that could instantly touch your heart no matter who you are, and she was with family and friends for the past week at home. 

Now everything with Mikes Hobbyshop, and GulfCoast Raceway will continue, but we will be closed on Thursday of this week for the Funeral


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Oh wow. Tell him our prayers are with him.


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

*prayers sent RIP Carol *


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

When Jeremy told me about this my heart sank and I thought about it all day. I'm so sorry for everyone around her, especially Mike. Carol was always so nice to me and helpful and just like Mike, she wanted all of us to have fun and went out of her way to make sure that we did. She will be missed.


----------



## 621Clay (Aug 9, 2011)

This is very sad, She made me smile everytime i orderd from the snack bar. Bless the family and friends.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

My condolences, prayers sent


----------



## SaltLifeTx (Sep 12, 2011)

never met her, but feel for the family, rip.


----------



## mdwalsh (May 11, 2011)

a sad day indeed. my condolences.

Matt


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

Prayers sent, Sorry for everyones loss.


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

Words cannot describe how Tough & Loving she was. Very sad news for everyone at Mike's. Can't even explain how greatly she will be missed.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Prayers sent.


----------



## marcusch (Nov 16, 2010)

My condolences to everyone at Mike's and the family. Great person, that always smiles. She will be missed at the races.


----------



## kaotickc (May 2, 2009)

She was a wonderful person, and will be missed. Prayers sent from all of my family.


----------



## Tol Thomas (Feb 18, 2005)

My condolences goes out to Mike, the family, and all those who knew her, Ms Carol truely cared for everyone she knew, she will truely be missed.


----------



## nightshade2069 (Feb 16, 2009)

I have been out of the RC scene for a while, was planing on getting back in so I never meet her, but my prays go out to Mike and the family and friends that will miss her. Rest in peace.

David
Coffee Filter


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

Her Sons do check this site from time to time and they will see all of you guys words of prayers and compassion. From all of us thank you for your kind words. I cant put in words on how i feel at the moment with all of this. 

Bless you all


----------



## Asbar 23 (Jul 7, 2010)

RIP, God bless her, and the family.


----------



## Katyrc (Jul 4, 2011)

Our prayers and sympathy to the family.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

My deepest sympathy goes out to Mike and his family. Miss Carol was a person that made you feel appreciated with a simple smile. She will be deeply missed by all who knew her.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

My prayers sent to the family and friends. She was a wonderful person with a great attitude. She will be missed.


----------



## jcmgroom (Nov 25, 2011)

My condolences to everyone at Mike's and the family


----------



## RevoUsa (Jan 20, 2011)

My condolences, prayers sent


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Sorry to hear that, just be thankful for the time did she did share with us. Prayers sent up for the family and friends she left with us.


----------



## waynewilson417 (Nov 29, 2011)

My prayers and condolences go out to the family and friends, she will be missed dearly


----------



## Gulf Coast RaceWay (Dec 12, 2006)

Mike wanted me to offer to everyone that wants to the funeral will be at noon Jan 19 at the Rosewood Funeral Home in Humble, 22271 Hwy. 59 N. at Community Dr. to nite is her viewing from 5 to 8 pm all are welcome.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

My deepest sympathy goes out to Mike and his family. She was such a nice person.


----------



## Earl_Sparky (Jan 12, 2008)

We often take for granted the special ones who do so much for others.
Miss Carol will certainly be missed. My deepest sympathy and prayers to Mike and their family.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Very sad news, sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

The address is in Porter... Not Humble.


----------



## j-e (Jun 22, 2011)

my condolences to mike, fam, and friends. 

I only met her a few times, but, like everyone who has, I was met with a smile, and energy of a great person with pure kindness. 

sincerely,
john


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

This is very sad news, my heart just sunk completely when I heard. 

Miss Carol was always very nice to me, very helpful and I always saw her smiling. Cancer is absolutely devastating and to battle that long can really wear on a person and their family. My deepest condolences go out to Mike, family, and friends.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Same here Jason........I was in a bit of a funk the entire day after Jeremy told me.


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

May the lord help you and your family through these hard times.
I can't say in words how sorry I am for your loss.


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

She had a wonderful service with alot of folks in attendance. I for one will always cherish the time i had with her! she was one in a million on behalf of everyone at Mikes i thank you for you kind words!


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

May the lord be with you


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2012)

This is very sad new. Im really lost for word. My prayers and condolences go out to the families. Mr Carol always brought a smile to my face. She will be deeply missed.


----------



## Damon Darnall (Jan 7, 2012)

I just found out this afternoon and am at a loss for words. I recently lost both my parents and can't imagine what Mike is going through loosing his beautiful bride. 

My deepest sympathy and condolences go out to the entire family. She was an amazing spirit who touched several people and she will be greatly missed.


----------

